# Hog weight



## Karl Atkins (Dec 11, 2017)

here is how you determine your hogs weight.

http://www.thepigsite.com/articles/541/weighing-a-pig-without-a-scale/


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2017)

I did that, but I got different readings from the position of the head. Head up-body length is shorter, head down-body length is longer.


----------



## Karl Atkins (Dec 11, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I did that, but I got different readings from the position of the head. Head up-body length is shorter, head down-body length is longer.



Well how close were all numbers To each other?

You have accept this is not going to be 100-% accurate but a really good Ball Park figure.   I read some were it has a 3-5% variation so I can live with that.


----------



## Karl Atkins (Dec 11, 2017)

Well I did mine and boy it was chore LOL even though They had good slop they did not want me measuring them. They are almost 6 months and the weight I got was 190 which I think is about right.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2017)

I copied this from my pig thread.

I measured the sow today, using the formula from @NH homesteader. I can't get that close and personal with the boar. Her heart girth is 54", her length is either 54" or 50", depending if her head is up of down eating. 

Girth 54x54=2916x Length 54=157,464/400=393.66 pounds

Girth 54x54=2916x Length 50=145,800/400=364.5 pounds

The boar is a lot bigger than the sow, so we estimate his weight to be 400 to 425 pounds. 

Karl, here is a link to @Simpleterrier 's set up for his pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/page-5

On the weight, the sow, hanging weight was 245 pounds, the boar was 216.


----------

